# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Myo armband, North Inc., Kitchener, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - North Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Myo & Oculus Rift - Hands on with Myo 

Published on Mar 14, 2014




> Take a look at our first ever in-house demonstration of the Myo armband with the Oculus Rift. Learn about our journey in bringing this demo to life with a few "magical moments" along the way.
> 
> The Myo armband is a new device that turns your forearm into a controller, detecting muscle activity to control digital technologies over Bluetooth. It communicates with paired devices so that you can control presentations, video, games, and so much more!

----------


## Airicist

Thalmic Myo First Hands-On And Demo 

Published on Jul 24, 2014




> The first hands-on with the Thalmic Myo for press, with an interview with Thalmic CEO and co-founder Stephen Lake about building hardware and refining the Myo.

----------


## Airicist

Myo + Smartglasses - Give your mobile workers super powers 

 Published on Aug 19, 2014




> Thalmic Labs is proud to introduce Myo + Smartglasses, the complete solution for your mobile workforce to stay connected on the job. The Myo armband eliminates the need for remote controls, touch pads, buttons, and voice control for workers in sterile or noisy work environments. This enables workers to stay hands free and heads up in the most demanding environments.

----------


## Airicist

Myo + Augmedix - Redefining patient-physician interactions 

 Published on Aug 19, 2014




> Augmedix uses Google Glass to free physicians from documentation so they can focus on patients. Integration with the Myo armband means physicians can find and move through patient information with the simple swipe of a hand. The gesture control extends beyond voice and touch commands to provide physicians with seamless access to data input and retrieval.

----------


## Airicist

Myo + Recon Instruments - Keeping deskless workers heads-up and hands-free 

Published on Aug 19, 2014




> Recon, a leader in smartglass technology for sports and high intensity environments integrates a Heads-up Display (HUD) with a state-of-the-art micro-computer and sensor suite to provide performance information, navigation, and more, direct-to-eye. Recon’s HUDs run an operating system with an open web API and HUD SDK, enabling developers to create apps for a broad range of use cases. Integrating Jet with the Myo armband, the interaction experience is advanced, enhancing the user’s level of focus on activity and optimizing seamless user interaction with the HUD.

----------


## Airicist

Myo + Bridgit - Transforming the way construction managers work on-site 

Published on Aug 19, 2014




> Closeout by Bridgit is a deficiency management software suite aiming to respond to issues of miscommunications on construction sites. Closeout enables construction deficiencies to be tracked and communicated in real-time. Using Google Glass and the Myo armband, project managers on construction sites will be able to instantly record deficiencies and assign them to the relevant sub-contractor during walk-through inspections.

----------


## Airicist

Myo + APX Labs - Bringing wearable computing power into the field 

 Published on Aug 19, 2014




> APX Labs builds software for smartglasses, like Epson Moverio and Google Glass, which improve field work, such as at wind mills, oil refineries or hydro plants. Field service workers can access data, troubleshoot issues, and receive detailed feedback right in front of their eyes to quickly move through the data using the Myo armband.

----------


## Airicist

MYO Gesture with robot tests 

 Published on Nov 15, 2014




> The MYO Arm Gesture Controller tests with EZ-Builder Robot Control Software.

----------


## Airicist

Myo Armband + Armin Van Buuren 

 Published on Nov 18, 2014




> World class DJ Armin Van Buuren uses two Myo armbands to control his stage lights in real time

----------


## Airicist

Myo - Real Life Applications of the Myo Armband

Published on Aug 19, 2015




> Take control of video and music playback, fly drones, deliver presentations, play games, and much more. Myo is a gesture control armband that works out of the box with things you already have like your Mac, Windows PC, iOS, and Android devices.

----------


## Airicist

Myo + EZ-Robot

Published on Nov 3, 2015




> Bring your robot companion to life with gestures and motion. The Myo armband lets you wirelessly control technology, like your EZ-Robot, touch-free.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the world's first Myo-controlled prosthetic arm

Published on Jan 18, 2016




> Researchers at Johns Hopkins University have developed a new surgical technique that allows an amputee, Johnny Matheny, to control a modular prosthetic limb with two Myo armbands.

----------


## Airicist

Myo robot control – intuitive manipulation with a 6 DOF robotic arm and anthropomorphic hand

Published on Oct 28, 2016




> ROS enabled human-robot cooperation for fast and easy object manipulation
> 6DoF Schunk PowerBall LWP4 robotic arm and SVH anthropomorphic hand are controlled over Bluetooth using the Myo armband. Both position and orientation of the Myo sensor are used to move the arm and place the hand close to the object of interest. Myo's EMG sensors detect muscle activity of the user's grasp, release gestures and trigger grasp motion of the robotic hand. Collisions with the table are avoided by using dynamic kinematic restrictions, so that the hand always stays over the table surface. The system can quickly adapt to work with any user in under one second thanks to the very fast calibration of the Myo armband.

----------

